# saw this big 4 wheeler



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I saw the biggest ever 4 wheeler on a trailer over the weekend, It had independent wheel suspension and tractor tires on it. What a beast-anyone have one of these things


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Side by side*

Not mine but down the road from me. Suppose to be 47 in tires.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Good Lawd


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Boys and their toys. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## trevor21 (May 19, 2012)

*We have alot of lifted bikes in our little group that we ride with*

To really ride a 4wheeler anymore, you almost have to have a big lift because of how big the sxs are getting. The yellow outlander is mine.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

snapperlicious said:


> Not mine but down the road from me. Suppose to be 47 in tires.


That's 3P Offroad's SEMA build called Juliette


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Good lord the angle of those cv axles is crazy!! How long do they last at angles like that??


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> Good lord the angle of those cv axles is crazy!! How long do they last at angles like that??


Good to go as long as you go straight. LOL! Turning in a bind and snap, crackle pop


----------

